# I thought RRR was USA made?!?!?



## 1970tjet (Feb 9, 2010)

On ebay, I just came across this auction. The auction # is 222062051258. Look at the last pic of the blue maverick. It has China beneath the hood. Is that where they are made now? Or is China referring to somethng else???


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

interesting and a very good question.
I have a couple of the kits with separate hood, scoops and various chrome motor tops.
there is not a similar note on these bodies anywhere.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
That _is_ interesting...

Maybe they're just assembled in China...

I don't know how much Ultrasonic Welders are; or how many RRR thought they
might sell in the initial run... But if it was a very high number, it may have
been cheaper (& faster) to have them shipped out...

I don't know...

Would like to find out, though...

John
.


----------



## 1970tjet (Feb 9, 2010)

The RRR website has the American Flag waving with Made in USA proudly displayed. The words China makes you wonder how Made in USA his cars really are.


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

1970tjet said:


> The RRR website has the American Flag waving with Made in USA proudly displayed. The words China makes you wonder how Made in USA his cars really are.


Depending on where you click on the website, I have seen both "made" in the USA and "assembled" in the USA. 

Kind of confusing.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats my Auction,and I was surprised to see that too.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Phil is not playing games. He states on his Facebook page that he is having bodies made in China. He did all of his resin casting himself but now he is sending out for the injection molding cars. Let's not forget there is a HONG KONG sticker on the side of many of our tjets. I am sure he still does a lot of the parts in house but if you want a Maverick body with all of the options and chrome for $20 it will have to come from China.

Old Blue


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Who cares where these bodies are made ? They look great are high quailty and fairly priced . Im just happy guys like Phil take the time and effort to get these to market so we can have new tiys to buy !


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

If study his web site it says

"Remember, all RRR glass, wheels, decals and chrome parts are Made here in the USA"

Never did he say his injection molded bodies were mad here.


v/r

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I believe all RRR's nurora/injection molded stuff is made in China. I just checked one of his Mustangs and it's marked China. I imagine the El Caminos are too.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

when I ordered my Ferrari's,mustangs and mavericks from him over the phone he told me they are made in china.
I know all of his cast parts and bodies were made here but most are discontinued, he told me casting is just too much work and he no longer wants to deal with that.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

One of the guys in my club does some casting, at our last race he commented that he can't understand how anyone can sell resin bodies for 15 or even 20 bucks. It is easy to see why resin casters come and go.
If you have ever seen what the tooling for an injection moulded body looks like you would understand why doing those is very expensive.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Since China owns us, even things made here are still made in China

As they say

Ching yang fe le yo young to mee hin ya


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Rich Dumas said:


> One of the guys in my club does some casting, at our last race he commented that he can't understand how anyone can sell resin bodies for 15 or even 20 bucks. It is easy to see why resin casters come and go.
> If you have ever seen what the tooling for an injection moulded body looks like you would understand why doing those is very expensive.


I was one of them..lol
It really is a lot of work especially casting in 2 parts and in color,
Not to mention the cancer causing chemicals.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I miss his resins. He had a couple cool cars and trucks. I wonder why he bagged them?


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

It's a tough decision for a manufacturer: make it overseas and sell it for a fair price here or make it here and have to sell it for at least double? My company makes uniforms for several very large companies here in he US. Manufacturing overseas means we can sell top quality polo shirts with the companies logo embroidered on for about $12 including shipping to the customer. The same thing made domestically costs about $27 including shipping and the quality is the same regardless of the origin. Tough call indeed.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Racemasters has looked into getting their stuff made elsewhere besides China, but due to the much higher cost, no one would buy the products! Don't think many folks would buy a Giant set for $800-900.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Rich Dumas said:


> One of the guys in my club does some casting, at our last race he commented that he can't understand how anyone can sell resin bodies for 15 or even 20 bucks. It is easy to see why resin casters come and go.
> If you have ever seen what the tooling for an injection moulded body looks like you would understand why doing those is very expensive.


Balls out ho sells some real nice bodies for under$10


----------

